# Dyeing - used 3 different products today



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I carded some wool and made roving this morning, then braided it a little tight because I wanted to try this. 

The first dye - I used drops of liquid food coloring and small batches of Wilton's food coloring in mostly light colors. Baked in oven, let cool naturally. 

The second dye - I applied acid dyes in mahogany, purple and navy blue to cover some of the white areas. Baked in oven, and again let cool.

Then I untied the braids and over dyed it all loose in black cherry KoolAid Water bath.

I'm happy with the progression. I need to finish spinning something else, then this will go on the wheel!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

It's going to be pretty .


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

The third pass added the magic in the colors. So much depth and richness. You will love the yarn and please share a picture when you get round to the spinning. Unless the demon dye has you firmly in its clutches for a few more bits of dyeing. Not a bad place to be.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow! Amazing and magical.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Wow! Amazing and magical.


Ditto. So pretty. want to see it spun great experiment. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Great color change.

I should get back to dying and spinning.
Hope this site gets me going


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Beyond beautiful! Can't wait to see it when it is spun!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

The difference is amazing. It is going to be beautiful.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Amazing how this works. Beautiful colors.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd like to try just the first batch for knitting baby blankets. Do you have a formula? How long and how warm in the oven?

Thanks


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful jewel-like autumnal colors...can't wait to see it spun!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful autumn color


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Must have been like jumping off a cliff to put dark cherry over those colors. But didn't it turn out rich and most beautiful. Going to be so pleasurable to spin and then knit it. You will post it please?


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, can't wait to see the finished yarn.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

eneira12 said:


> I'd like to try just the first batch for knitting baby blankets. Do you have a formula? How long and how warm in the oven?
> 
> Thanks


Good morning everyone! Thank you for all the compliments. I've already spun one bobbin, and hope to spin the second one soon. Yes I will post a photo.

To Eneira12 : I presoaked my braids in water and vinegar solution for almost an hour then squeezed out most of the water and laid them into baking dishes. Then I put on rubber gloves to squeeze the dye into the fiber! I squirted directly from the little food coloring bottles (the set of 4) and made random spots of dye. I made 3 small bottles of dye solution using boiling water, vinegar and Wilton's food coloring in violet, green and copper colors. After randomly applying that dye, I filled one more bottle with water to make sure my fiber was wet enough to go into the oven. Covered the pans with aluminum foil, baked at 300 for 45 minutes. Removed from oven and let sit until completely cool. Rinsed then started my second pass. I hope you will take photos and share with us!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Wow. Nice job. It came out gorgeous.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Will be fun to see how it spins up. Be sure to share with us.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

First - wow, I love it at all three stages, but that final KoolAid bath really took it to the next level. 

Second - thank you for the dyeing/baking directions. I am a cake decorator and have a full storage box of Wilton colors along with several other brands of coloring. I can't wait to try this. I've bookmarked this post so I can find it!


----------

